# Remote control to turn computer on/off?



## hondajt

I have three devices I turn on/off at the same time everytime I use them. Computer, Sony TV & Sony A/V Receiver. I had a remote that could turn the A/V Receiver and the TV on/off together, but it's dead. So now I would like one that could also control the computer.

Does that exist? It's a http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3783#sp

I have a few free USB ports if that is needed. But a quick search on newegg didn't find anything.


----------



## Zaiger

You could get a clap-on for the outlet.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I have an old ATI All in Wonder TV card with a remote. The remote will power on/off and work basic controls on TV/audio equipment, but it does not have a PC on/off function (I think). Some newer/better model of a TV card would probably do the trick for you.


----------



## hick

http://www.hd-plex.com/remote.control.html


----------



## dhenzjhen

Remote turn on/off/reset/powercycle a computer only done in a dedicated IPMI or
a shared LAN port with BMC enabled. This feature mostly used for servers.


----------



## Jonowxeno

I believe it's possible to use a Harmony universal remote to turn off the HTPC in addition the rest of your setup. You'll need to get a IR receiver for the HTPC and program the control. Not sure if this only works while in XBMC / WMC.


----------



## hick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonowxeno;14869438*
> I believe it's possible to use a Harmony universal remote to turn off the HTPC in addition the rest of your setup. You'll need to get a IR receiver for the HTPC and program the control. Not sure if this only works while in XBMC / WMC.


It takes a special IR receiver that also has a header for a power switch. Your standard MCE receivers can only do sleep not power.


----------



## dunksandblazers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hick;14870100*
> It takes a special IR receiver that also has a header for a power switch. Your standard MCE receivers can only do sleep not power.


Think this is what you are talking about:

1. Soundgraph
http://soundgraph.com/vfd-feature-en/










2. Antec Veris Multimedia Station Premier Review
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/mms_premier/


----------



## midwaybluejay

I was thinking about getting one like this.http://www.simerec.com/PCS-2.html


----------



## DaveG

My main HTPC, using a Hauppauge 2250 & Gigabyte GA--MA78LM-S2H, will shut down and start up with the included MCE remote. My other HTPC with a 1250 tuner will not. I have never been able to figure out how or why. My only thought is that for some reason the Gigabyte can wake from shut down via the PCI slot (and the card remains on standby when the computer is shut down), while the PCIx1 card and MSI board do not have that capability.


----------



## chav3z

For shutting it down and waking it up i use the rosewill wmc remote.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880101003&Tpk=rosewill%20wmc

Hitting the power button will put the cmptr to sleep and wake it up. You can use the ir sensor from this remote to use a logitech harmony remote (ive read) as well.

For waking it up from sleep i either hit a button in my keyboard using the wireless keyboard/ trackball by iogear.

Or, you can get an app on your android phone called wake on lan and wake it up through your wifi. Pretty awesome.


----------



## efAstonv

If it's a desktop, you can just enable "Power on after power fail" in he BIOS, and it can be turned on and off at the mains. You can get remote control mains boards easily enough, they look like this http://www.bunnings.com.au/click-4-outlet-surge-protected-led-remote-powerboard_p4330208 (the remote control on them is radio rather than infra red, so it doesn't need line-of-sight placement). My old work used to use this for all our kiosk PCs, it doesn't cause Windows decay, funny enough.


----------



## Jim888

Do you have a Smartphone?

Use something like this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.benfinnigan.wol&hl=en


----------

